# Pedale für All-Mountain (Nerve AM)



## LiNgOtT (6. August 2008)

Hallo,

welche Pedale habt ihr am Canyon Nerve AM dran?
Ich wäre über ein paar Empfehlungen sehr dankbar.

Da mein Bike bald geliefert wird muss ich mir jetzt schonmal ein paar Gedanken machen 

Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## HSB77 (6. August 2008)

Hi,

ich habe zwar das ES, aber sollte ja jetzt hier keinen Unterschied machen.

Ich fahre die Kombipedale von Shimano (PD-M 324). Ich find die Dinger klasse, weil man bei schwierigen Trails auch mal aus den Klickies raus kann. Mir persönlich gibt es mehr Sicherheit.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. August 2008)

Ich fahre mit Klick ohne Plattform (540er glaube ich) und IMMER eingeklickt, weil mir persönlich das mehr Sicherheit gibt.


----------



## LiNgOtT (6. August 2008)

Genau das ist die Frage -> Klickpedale oder nicht

Auf meinem Hardt. Cube Reaction fahre ich Klickpedale von Crankbrothers Candy...
Da ich demnächst noch mehr im ruppigen Gelände unterwegs sein werde habe ich mir auch die Frage gestellt ob man auch dort ständig eingeklickt fährt.

Ich glaube das hat alles Vor- und Nachteile...
Schwieriges Thema


----------



## HSB77 (6. August 2008)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Frage -> Klickpedale oder nicht



Deswegen habe ich mir ja das Kombipedal gekauft. Da habe ich beides in einem und finde es klasse. Der einzige Nachteil ist in meinen Augen das höhere Gewicht. Aber mich persönlich stört es nicht.

Gruß


----------



## simdiem (6. August 2008)

Wellgo MG1


----------



## LiNgOtT (6. August 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wellgo MG1



Das sind "Normale" Pedale, richtig?


----------



## Bratzus (6. August 2008)

Hi LiNgOtT!
Hab das Nerve XC und die Kombipedale von Shimano (PD-M 324). Klickseite super Mechanik (Robust und Funktioniert klasse). Plattformseite  im Einsatz wenn ich keine Klickschuhe anhab oder das Gelände mir sagt:" Halt besser die Füsse frei!". 
Gewicht der Pedale kein Problem, wenn es um Gewichtsoptimierung geht fang ich besser bei mir selber an.
Wie alles im Leben subjektiv, entscheide und leb damit.

MfG Bratzus


----------



## simdiem (6. August 2008)

Wellgo MG1 sind Platform Pedale aus Magnesium und sind mit 376 gr das paar extrem leicht. für um die 40 Euro bei ebay zu bekommen. Die sollen baugleich mit den N17 Sudopin III sein, die knapp 80 euro kosten.


----------



## andy01 (6. August 2008)

Hi,
hab die Time Z Control Freeride Pedal, sind absolut.

Gruß Andy


----------



## 4Stroke (6. August 2008)

> Wellgo MG1 sind Platform Pedale aus Magnesium und sind mit 376 gr das paar extrem leicht. für um die 40 Euro bei ebay zu bekommen. Die sollen baugleich mit den N17 Sudopin III sein, die knapp 80 euro kosten.



Diese hier?







Sind jedenfalls NICHT baugleich mit den NC-17 Sudpin III, kann diese aber empfehlen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (6. August 2008)

.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. August 2008)

die wellgo sind baugleich mit den nc17 magnesium/leaf cycles usw 
sehr guter grip und leicht
also ich würde plattform pedale fahren 
nach 18 jahren mtb bin ich ganz zurück auf plattform pedale
am anfang kommts dir unsicher vor aber mit etwas übung 
ist es die beste wahl wenns härter wird 
und keine kombipedale weil du immer die seite oben hast die du net brauchst
gruß vom wolf


----------



## LiNgOtT (6. August 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> und keine kombipedale weil du immer die seite oben hast die du net brauchst



hehe. das stimmt. Ich hatte mal die Shimano PD-A530 und da hat das auch schin richtig genervt.


----------



## braintrust (6. August 2008)

fahr die 5050..find die super, aber kommt natürlich immer auf fahrweise und bike an


----------



## g!zmo (6. August 2008)

Hatte am anfang mal kurz Klickpedale. Habe mich aber damit unwohl gefühlt. Vor einpaar Monaten habe ich auf Plattform umgerüstet und es geht ab  fühle mich viel sicherer damit und genug Halt habe ich auf denen allemal! hochziehen ist halt nicht. aber dafür mehr Spass bei der Action


----------



## Moonshaker (7. August 2008)

Crankbrothers Mallet C(1)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasinx (7. August 2008)

Fahr zwar `nen Tork, aber:
ich hatte zuerst die 5050 xxxxxxxxx dran, welche ich als viel zu gross empfunden habe, zweitens durch die riesiege Auflage hat sich auch riesig viel Schmutz abgelagert, also haben die Pins (lang) nicht mehr richtig gegriffen, wenn man mal in den Matsch abgestiegen ist.
Jetzt fahre ich DMR V12 Magnesium Pedale mit langen Pins (damit sie auch schön in der Wade stecken bleiben), leicht und nicht so schmutzanfällig. 
Trotzdem habe ich aber auf Wurzeltrails Probleme haften zu bleiben.
Daher überlege ich gerade wieder auf Clickies umzusteigen (Eggbeater oder so, jedenfalls keine Kombilösungen wie die PD-M 324 oder die Time Z Control Dinger (sind keine Kombis, weiss ich, aber mit zu grosser Auflagefläche, so dass man dazu tendiert nicht eingeklickt zu fahren, wenns brenzlig wird). Entweder oder! Mit solchen Murkslösungen bekommt man, wenn`s darauf ankommt, immer die falsche Seite zu fassen.

Is ja nur ein Erfahrungsbericht

Gruss

Ben


----------



## LiNgOtT (7. August 2008)

Hm. Ihr macht es mir ja nicht gerade einfach 

Ich glaub ich werde erstmal die Crankbrothers Candy auf das Canyon umrüsten und schauen wie ich zurecht komme. 
Wenn ich dann mal in eine schwierige Situation komme und ich mich hinsemmel weil mich die Klicks nicht mehr losgelassen haben dann werde ich wohl auf "Normale" umsteigen 

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2008)

Ah, Pedale, mein Lieblingsthema... 

Zum Thema Stürzen: 
Speziell auf steileren, teilw. ausgesetzten Wanderwegen sind Clickies zu gefährlich -- die paar Zehntelsekunden, die man ggü. Flats länger braucht, um vom Pedal loszukommen, können darüber entscheiden ob man einen Abhang hinunterpurzelt oder einfach nur das Bike auslässt und den Fuß auf den Boden stellt. Gleiches gilt für schwierige Schlüsselstellen.
Bei schneller Fahrerei hingegen (DH-artig) sehe ich weniger Probleme bei Clickies -- bei schnellen Stürzen kommt man meiner Erfahrung nach meist ganz gut raus.

Zum Thema Kombi-Pedale mit beidseitiger Klickerei (Typ A) vs. Kombipedale mit einer Seite Klick, einer Seite Flat (Typ B):
Typ A machen in meinen Augen nur Sinn, wenn man _mit verschiedenen Schuhen_ fährt. Will man hingegen fürs Hochfahren einklicken und beim Runterfahren für schwierige Stellen prophylaktisch ausklicken, so sollte man unbedingt Typ B wählen. Bei ersteren kanns nämlich durchaus passieren, dass man irrtümlich wieder einklickt.
Nun ists leider so, dass die am Markt erhältlichen Pedale beider Typen LÄCHERLICH wenig Halt mit normalen Schuhen bieten. 

Mieser Halt: 
Shimano PDM-424, PDM-545, PDM-324
Alte CB Mallets
CB Candy
Time Z

Erforderlich für guten Halt sind SCHRAUBBARE MADENSCHRAUBEN-PINS.

Guten Halt bieten nur sehr wenige...
Typ A: die neuen CB Mallet 1, auch die unbezahlbaren Atomlab dürften _in der alten Version_ guten Halt haben. Die neuen sind genauso mies wie alle anderen.
Typ B: meine EMPFEHLUNG: *Wellgo D10 Magnesium*.
http://cgi.ebay.at/D10-Magnesium-Do...81675QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
Anständige Klickseite, klassische Flatseite mit tauschbaren Pins. Klickseite dreht sich nach dem Einfahren automatisch nach unten --> in stressigen Situationen hat man immer die Flatseite zur Verfügung. 

Zu Flatpedalen: die 5050 sehen zwar gut aus, sind aber angesichts des Preises viel zu schwer u. werden laut zahlreichen Forenberichten schnell kaputt. (Achsen, Lager, Platten)
Ich fahre mittlerweile *Wellgo MG1*. Günstig und sehr leicht. 




Kasinx schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich aber auf Wurzeltrails Probleme haften zu bleiben.


Lerne, Bunnyhops zu springen. Dann verklemm dich auf solchen Trails genau so, wie wenn du springen würdest.
Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Astra (7. August 2008)

Ich geb Flo Recht, die Pedale, die auf der einen Seite zum einklicken sind bieten auf der anderen Seite so dermaßen wenig Halt, dass man damit schwierige Passagen vergessen kann. Also entweder an der Balance arbeiten und mit Klickies fahren, oder anständige Flatformpedale.


----------



## oo7 (7. August 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> fahr die 5050..find die super, aber kommt natürlich immer auf fahrweise und bike an



Also bei mir sind die nach 300km auseinander gefallen.
Fahre jetzt die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro und bin absolut begeistert!


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2008)

Astra schrieb:


> Ich geb Flo Recht, die Pedale, die auf der einen Seite zum einklicken sind bieten auf der anderen Seite so dermaßen wenig Halt, dass man damit schwierige Passagen vergessen kann. Also entweder an der Balance arbeiten und mit Klickies fahren, oder anständige Flatformpedale.


Moment, das hab ich nicht gemeint! Die PDM-324 bspw. sind Klump, 
aber die oben verlinkten Wellgo D10 Mag sind dafür sehr gut geeignet!


----------



## Kasinx (7. August 2008)

@FloiS



> Lerne, Bunnyhops zu springen. Dann verklemm dich auf solchen Trails genau so, wie wenn du springen würdest.
> Funktioniert wunderbar.



So `nen Krams kann ich eigentlich ganz gut, mach ich ja auch und funzt im allgemeinen, aber halt nicht immer. Bin gerade im Tösstal unterwegs gewesen mit gemeinen Wurzeltrails und bin ein paar mal unfreiwillig abgetreten, war da ein wenig genervt. Problem, wenn du einmal ein wenig abgerutscht bist, kriegste unter Volllast ein wenig erschwert erst wiede die Optimalposition, weil ja die Pins so gut greifen - also muss man kurz ein wenig ruhiger fahren um den Fuss wieder zu positionieren.
Klar, kommt zwar nicht oft vor, doch könnte es besser sein. 
Hab schon überlegt mir FiveTen zu holen (meine Schuhe sind langsam echt im Dutt), weiss aber nicht, ob das, auch für den Preis, so eine Verbesserung bringt. Zweitens glaube ich, dass ich die in einem halben Jahr durch die Pins auch zerlege. Aber das ist fast schon wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Antilles (7. August 2008)

http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Hersteller/Shimano/I/PD-M646.jpg

was haltet ihr con solchen pedalen? die wollt ich mir vllt demnächst mal holen, so ne platform click mischung...
das ist doch das ganz normale spd-click-system oder???

mfg antilles


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> was haltet ihr con solchen pedalen?


Die 646er haben einen besseren Halt als die anderen drei genannten Shimanopedale, kommen aber an Pin-Pedale keinesfalls heran.


----------



## Antilles (7. August 2008)

wow diese wellgo d10 magnesium pedale habens mir ja angetan!
und die platformseite ist so mit pins bestückt das man da richtig halt bekommt????

das wäre dann mal ne brauchbare investition.
auf klicks verzichten will ich nähmlich nit... ist bergauf so genial wenn amn auch ziehen kann. und platformpedale wollt ich jetzt auch mal ausprobieren.

antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (7. August 2008)

Wellgo MG1 
Mit ordentlichen Schuhen versteht sich! Dann sind auch (echter) Bunny-hop etc sehr gut möglich. Imho ist sogar mit der richtigen Fußstellung und -technik ein, natürlich nicht mit Klickies vergleichbarer, runder Tritt zu fahren, obwohl mir das bei meiner üblichen "gemütlich-bergauf-Fahrerei" wurscht ist. Meine Vans kleben regelrecht an den Pins
Bin mit Verarbeitung, Gewicht und vor allem dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis absolut zufrieden
Ebenfalls aus der Bucht


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> und die platformseite ist so mit pins bestückt das man da richtig halt bekommt???


Ja, wie bei anderen Plattformpedalen.

Allerdings: mit vielen Klickschuhen wird der Halt halt nicht so gut sein, wie bspw. mit Skateschuhen mit flacher Sohle, eh klar.


----------



## Antilles (7. August 2008)

jop
aber so ist das leben... ich suche halt nach dem besten kompromis...
ich muss mir das rad mit meinem dad teilen... und der will klicks...
und unpraktisch find ich se auch nit!


----------



## simdiem (8. August 2008)

ähh da gabs mal so nen i-net-shop, ziemlich groß, wo man die N17 Sudopin III für 66 Euro bekommen hat. Hätte da jemand einen link für mich? 

Gruß und danke

Simon


----------



## hopfer (8. August 2008)

sind zwar keine 66â¬ aber 71â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=Pedale&x=0&y=0

LG Hopfer


----------



## FreerideTom (8. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich fahre die "Leafcycles - Mag's Limit Edition Pedals 2008". Bin damit sehr glücklich. Das krasse Neongrün, dass mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt, dürfte aber wohl Geschmacksache sein.

MFG

Tom


----------



## braintrust (8. August 2008)

sagmal nur so als frage: ich bekomm auf meinen flats(also am esx und anner stadtschlampe) relativ schnell so ein taubheitsgefühl in den füßen, liegt das eher an den pedalen oder schuhen?
fahre meistens mit sneakern (adidas,vans etc) würde das mit "richtigen" schuhe a la five.ten oder sowas nicht passieren?

bergschuhe wäre hier in meiner gegend leider etwas überdimensioniert


----------



## nailz (8. August 2008)

Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Die 5.10 müssen es nicht unbedingt sein, aber gönne dir ein Paar Radschuhe mit verstärkter Sohle. Diese ist nicht so weich und flexibel wie die von "normalen" Sneakern. Außerdem ist die Kraftübertragung aufs Pedal besser. Meine Vans (MX glaub´ ich heißt das Modell) sind auch Bikeschuhe und für etwaige Cleatmontage vorgesehen und immer noch gut "Offbike" (neue Wortkreation ) zu verwenden. Zudem ist jeder Fuß und jeder Schuh unterschiedlich und manche Kombinationen passen, andere weniger. Also: anprobieren!


----------



## simdiem (8. August 2008)

@hopfer

aller herzlichsten Dank!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDiesfoerg (8. August 2008)

ich habe gehört das man mit den five.ten und ner ordentlichen bärentatze fast die gleiche kraftübertragung haben soll wie mit klickies, kann dazu jemand was sagen?
fährt jemand die shimano pd-mx30? sind relativ günstig und sehen nicht schlecht aus. nur der erfahrungsbericht fehlt mir, dazu wollt ich mir die five.ten gönnen ...


----------



## G.K. (9. August 2008)

@braintrust
Ich hatte das gleiche Prob., vor allem auch im Ski- und Schlittschuh.  Evtl. hast du ein hohes Fußgewölbe, das Unterstützung braucht.
Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit orthopädischen Einlegesohlen gemacht. Kost fast nix. Mußt beim Arzt bißchen Jammern, dann bekommst du die verschrieben, sonst so ca. 45 . 
Ich nehm Sie nur zum Sport, sonst wird der Fuß zu faul!


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. August 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> ...shimano pd-mx30? sind relativ günstig...


Naja, BBB-Flats mit tauschbaren Pins gibt's schon um etwa 20 Euro, also der Hälfte. 

(und halten in meinem Freundeskreis bei Fahrern mit 85kg mittlerweile schon seit 1,5 Jahren)


@MrDiesfoerg: naja, hochziehen kannst du natürlich dennoch kaum, aber nach vorne schieben u. nach hinten ziehen geht ein bissl...


----------



## braintrust (9. August 2008)

alles klaro, ich werd das mit den einlegesohlen mal probieren...aber die neuen shimano sh-am40 (neue MB) sehen schon sehr gut aus


----------



## realsimon137 (16. August 2008)

Die Wellgo D10 Magnesium sind ja nirgends mehr zu bekommen...
Oder weiß doch jemand einen "Dealer"???
Ich hab mir auch die D2 angesehen- müssten ja ziemlich ähnlich sein!??
Hat einer Erfahrungen mit den D2?

Gruß


----------



## hopfer (16. August 2008)

http://alles-fuer-das-rad.de/produc...9_WELLGO-CLIPPLESS-PEDAL-WAM-D10-SCHWARZ.html
http://www.amazon.de/Wellgo-Magnesium-Downhill-Dualslalom-schwarz/dp/B00195LG2G
http://cgi.ebay.at/D10-Magnesium-Do...PD-Pedale_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ110265276934
http://cgi.ebay.it/D10-Magnesium-Do...1395599QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81675QQcmdZViewItem

Ich hoffe die Auswahl reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realsimon137 (16. August 2008)

Erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Die Ebay's sind leider aus. 
Der Amazon-Händler ist Ausverkauft. 
Und 56 Euronen +Versand ... muss ich mir noch gut überlegen. 

Ich werd mal schauen wie die D2 bei Ebay "gehn"...

THX und Gruß


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (18. August 2008)

Die Leafcycle Mags sehen den Wellgo Mg1 ja erstaunlich ähnlich, dafür dass sie doppelt so viel kosten ...(?)

Haben die Wellgo gute Lager, reibungsarm, wartungsfrei?

Was spricht gegen die DMR V12? Irgendwo in einem Forum wurden sie mal empfohlen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. August 2008)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Haben die Wellgo gute Lager, reibungsarm, wartungsfrei?


Bislang ja, habe sie aber erst etwa drei Monate...



Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die DMR V12?


Gewicht u. Preis.


----------



## SteffenL (5. September 2008)

Hallo, die "Wellgo D10 Magnesium" scheinen genau das zu sein, wonach ich schon lange suche. Eine Kombipedale mit clip- und cliploser Seite, wobei die cliplose Seite mit Pins guten Halt verspricht. Weiterhin sind sie "relativ" leicht. 
Leider gibt es sie nirgends mehr zu kaufen (auch da nicht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5037870&postcount=42). Selbst bei alles-für-das-rad sind sie ausverkauft, obwohl sie als lieferbar gelistet sind. Habt ihr eine Idee, ob und wo man die Pedale günstig im Ausland beziehen kann (incl. Versand, Zoll, ...)?


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2008)

Schreib eine Mail an diesen Verkäufer, der listet sie normalerweise immer wieder.


----------



## MasterAss (5. September 2008)

Also meine Erfahrung ist die folgende:

Sind die Trails wenig ausgesetzt, d.h. ohne Steile Kanten oder Brüche:
- Plattformpedale. Allerdings ist dies meist nur in den Alpen oder halt im Bikepark nötig. Wenn Plattformpedale, dann braucht man leider Schuhe mit einer weichen Sohle. Also olle Skatebotten, ist also nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Normale Schuhe mit anständiger Sohle gehen hier NICHT.

Schnelle Trails, viele Sprünge oder auch flowig, sowie STEILE Trails OHNE Ausgesetztheit:
- Pedale a la PD-M 647 (die fahre ich)
Trifft auf 90% des deutschen Mittelgebirges zu. Man hat das bessere Verhalten beim Kurbeln, brauch keine sackschweren und hässlichen Skateschuhe und man ordentlich halt bergab. Wenn es kniffelig wird einfach das Auslösemoment auf Minimal verringern UND Brunox Deo auf die Bindungen klatschen (habe ich immer im Rucksack). Ach ja, auch DH´ler fahren am liebsten Kombi a la PD-M 647, wg. der besseren Pedalierbarkeit.


----------



## braintrust (5. September 2008)

hey hey hey. nix gegen sneakers! 
und schuhe gibs ja nun auch von vielen herstellern aus dem bikebereich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wie ist das bei den wellgos? ich hatte diese shimano teile mit tatze und klick auf der anderen seite, war total nervig. geht das mit den wellgos besser?


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Normale Schuhe mit anständiger Sohle gehen hier NICHT.


Geht schon. Ich fahr immer mit Bergschuhen. (sind halt etwas ältere, wo die Sohle schon etwas abgenutzt ist)
Anfangs ungewohnt, geht aber dann bald gut. Und vieeeel besser zum Bergauftragen, auch deutlich besserer Schutz des Fußes.


----------



## ahu (6. September 2008)

Ich fahre "Eggbeaters", die Version von Look. Rasch ausklicken ist eigentlich kein Problem, allenfalls dass man mal unfreiwillig ausklickt, typischerweise wenn das Pedal irgendwo aufschlaegt (unten draufdruecken oeffnet oben). Dafuer kommt man mit etwas Uebung immer schnell rein, auch im aergsten Dreck.
Hochfahren ist, auch ueber knifflige Stellen, mit Klickpedalen wahrscheinlich besser, weil man eben auch ziehen kann. Steile und verblockte Abfahrten sind dafuer mit normalen Pedalen wohl etwas sicherer.

-ahu.


----------



## starkmusik.de (15. September 2008)

Ich fuhr die Wellgo mg1 (präteritum weil geklaut) mit cro-moly-achse (für ca.60 im mecki´s gekauft weil alte schrott) und war hochzufrieden...damit bekommt man einfach bock auf technische tricks!

jetzt will ich sie auch wieder an mein neues bike schrauben und sehe zb bei ebay die Wellgo Mg-1 incl versand für 29 bzw um 70 mit ti-achse aus honkong bzw australien...zb das
http://cgi.ebay.de/08-WELLGO-MG-1-T...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

meint ihr das können originale?

und noch was...es ist fast nie so billig 100g einzusparen..
hat jemand erfahrungen mit den wellgo-titanachsen? ich wiege fahrbereit um die 80kg und mache auch mal 1-m-drops..
ich habe noch nie ein pedal verbogen, aber die eggbeater titan sollen das mal schon des öfteren..hab ich gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (15. September 2008)

WELLGO D10  .. hab nur leider kein eigenes AllM-Rad mehr ...


----------



## rodrigo78 (3. August 2009)

kann man bei den Wellgo die Auslösehärte einstellen?

Und welche Klickschuhe sind auf der "Pinseite" am besten? Erfahrungen? Will in den Trails aus Sicherheitsgründen lieber nicht eingeklickt fahren. So Schuhe wie die SH-M076 sind wohl nicht so dafür geeignet oder (kein Platz für die Pins zum "reinbohren")?


----------



## Jogi (4. August 2009)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> Ich fuhr die Wellgo mg1 (präteritum weil geklaut) mit cro-moly-achse (für ca.60 im mecki´s gekauft weil alte schrott) und war hochzufrieden...damit bekommt man einfach bock auf technische tricks!
> 
> jetzt will ich sie auch wieder an mein neues bike schrauben und sehe zb bei ebay die Wellgo Mg-1 incl versand für 29 bzw um 70 mit ti-achse aus honkong bzw australien...zb das
> http://cgi.ebay.de/08-WELLGO-MG-1-T...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> ...



Hab meine MG1-Ti aus HongKong, sind chic und leicht, obs Plagiate sind? 
Ti-Achsen sind mMn Geldverschwendung, da die Gewichtsersparnis verschwindend gering ist > du wirst keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## prong (7. August 2009)

Als Plattformpedal kann man sehr gut die Shimano PD-MX30 mit langen Pins hernehmen. Vernünftige Verteilung der Pins, gute Lager und günstiger Preis. Der Halt beim Fahren mit grob profilierten Schuhen ist durch die Verteilung der Pins bei den MX30 sehr gut.
Hatte vorher die Wellgo/NC17 MG Pedale. Die Lager/Qualität waren nicht so doll.


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (7. August 2009)

Ich fahr auch die wellgo MG1.
Bin hochzufrieden. Sind angenehm leicht, sind (bis jetzt jedenfalls) super stabil und Grip ist klasse.


----------

